
X Does Not Always Equal X | Startup Lawyer - bradleyjoyce
http://startuplawyer.com/preferred-stock/x-does-not-always-equal-x
======
westicle
Although i'm not personally familiar with the "standard series seed"
documents, I would think this problem could be easily avoided through
appropriate application of copyright to the original documents.

Something to the effect that the document may only be amended in certain ways
which would be apparent on reading the amended document (ie. all amendments
must be made by way of special condition).

Allowing investors to make changes to "standard" draft documents which will
only be picked up by experienced startup lawyers defeats the purpose of having
those standard form documents.

EDIT: fixed grammatical error.

